# Rugby fields



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Great thread! You've clearly put an amazing amount of work into it, but I should point out that this photo is of Infinity Park. 



vino_93 said:


> The other growing league is MLR in North America. It exhists since 2018, and features 12 teams in 2020.
> 
> *Rugby ATL : Lupo Family Field (Atlanta) : 2 500
> 
> ...


----------



## vino_93 (Nov 15, 2019)

Ups ! Thanks for notifying it  

*Stade Armandie (Agen) : *works done, tonight is inauguration !
Capacity is of 10 000 covered seats. One brand new main stand of 4200 seats & 40 VIP boxes. Covering of the small Lacroix stand, and a lot of works inside the stands for the players & the administration. 





























More here : Pro D2. EN IMAGES : Découvrez le nouveau stade Armandie, inauguré vendredi lors d'Agen-Aurillac | Actu Rugby


----------

